# water water everywhere



## outhouse inn (Sep 9, 2012)

have a 1984 travel villa 5th wheel. does anyone know if it has a fresh water drain ?  also, seems to have a recent leak at base of aquamagic toilet. does anyone know how to repair or fix leak ?  thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

u'r 5er should have a fresh water drain on the outside somehwhere ,, look for a small t shaped valve ,, that should be the fresh water drain ,, and as far as ur toilet ,, the leak could be the closet gasket ,, or leaking from the knife valve ,, does the bowl hold water ??? if it does then i would say the closet gasket is bad ,, if the bowl does not hold water ,, the knife valve seal maybe bad ,, if it is ,, then i would replace both the knife valve and the seal ,, stuff gets under the valve and tends to tear even a new gasket ,, hope this helps


----------

